# Cleaning glassware



## George Farmer (23 Nov 2007)

How do you guys clean you lily pipes etc?

My JBL hose brush is too big for 12mm glass, but ok for 12mm hose...


----------



## Themuleous (23 Nov 2007)

Could you not bleach it like a diffuser?  guess that doesn't get the crud off though.

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Nov 2007)

Hi George,
                    I had the same problem. I was forced to buy the Gucci brush set: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=704

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (23 Nov 2007)

go down to your local baby shop and buy a set of bottle brushes, my parents have them in out shop that would do a sterling job, they cost about Â£2.00 tops and are about 6inches long if you want a longer one just tie some wool on and feed it trough the lilly pipe and pull it out. that's how I clean my spray bar and filter pipes.


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Nov 2007)

This Eheim flexible brush, item 40005551 is the business on my Cal Aqua glass.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... rushes.asp

Both pipes are open ended, which makes pulling the brush through a doddle. I now have some PM glass as well, but the inlet has a closed end, so I don`t know how effective the brush will be, yet.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2007)

Thanks guys.

I think I'll treat myself to an ADA set.  I've worked hard this month...


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Nov 2007)

Go for it dude!

I _really_ wish I had thought of Garuf's idea before though, quite frankly...  

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2007)

I just found my packet that my mum got and they're even less than Â£2, those in our shop are priced up at Â£1.20...

If there's enough interest I might be able to post some out for a menial fee.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Nov 2007)

Hey, I'll have a go if you're offering.  I'll PM you.

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2007)

Hi Garuf,

Would they flex around the tight bend of the lily pipe?


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2007)

The pair I use don't but there are more than 1 type so I'll post up a reply as soon as I know for the other makes.


----------



## Garuf (26 Nov 2007)

The other set are more flexible but I doubt they will work for lily pipes, at least I wouldn't try it lilys are expencive. 

that said check this link.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Worlds-Top-One-Br ... dZViewItem


----------



## George Farmer (27 Nov 2007)

Thanks, Garuf.

I've treated myself and bought the ADA brush set and ADA 12mm clear filter hose from AE.


----------



## Superman (20 May 2009)

Any update on this guys as my nano glassware set is getting a bit brown!

Whats the best method?


----------



## amy4342 (21 May 2009)

> I've treated myself and bought the ADA brush set and ADA 12mm clear filter hose from AE.



Oooooo, very nice!

Lol, I use a gun cleaning pipe - the guy thought I was bonkers when I told him what it was for


----------



## jcgoobee (5 Jul 2009)

Hi,

The combination of ADA's Superge and Tube Brush (or something similar) work very well for me. You don't really have to go with ADA but you should be able to find something similar in a local hardware store. The cost should be minimal.

I would, however, soak your glassware into warm water mixed with bleach agent for about an hour before cleaning them up with brush. Wash them thoroughly afterward though.

Take care.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

i've found that these 2 products work a treat! the brush gets all the way through the pipe, and JBL's liquid cleaner would strip paint!


----------

